Build and Release All Branches in TFS 2018 and VSTS - deadlydog
======
deadlydog
Regarding [https://unop.uk/build-and-release-all-branches-in-
tfs-2018-a...](https://unop.uk/build-and-release-all-branches-in-tfs-2018-and-
vsts/) I know several developers that would love to have the TFS / VSTS build
status system tray notification app, as they setup email filters to ignore
most TFS email notifications. Please consider publishing it for others to use.
Thanks!

